# Hip Xrays and good positioning



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for posting this stars. I have been working with my vet who does the OFA for me for over 20 years now . He also does most of the show dogs in the Phoenix area as well... WE both know what bad positioning is . But I think that in general most vets do not have a clue. I love the Setter article on studying the hips in a peigree.. Coming from Setter Irish not English  There is or was an issue. So I find that to be facinating.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

In addition to hip positioning, I've read and heard breeders say that you don't want to have a bitch's hips x-rayed right before she is in heat; of course, not while pregnant; and not immediately after giving birth due to the effect of hormones.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I think that most vets in fact Do know what good hip positioning is. The thing is that mostly techs take the actual films. They need to be taught how to do it well, and the vet needs to Make them redo bad films. I am also a firm believer that one cannot take really good hip films without some type of sedation/anesthesia. 
When doing OFA films, we quote the owner for 2 films just in case one film doesnt turn out quite square. We also dont do OFA films with out sedation.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> In addition to hip positioning, I've read and heard breeders say that you don't want to have a bitch's hips x-rayed right before she is in heat; of course, not while pregnant; and not immediately after giving birth due to the effect of hormones.


Very true since a bitches hormone level is the same through the cycle if she's pregnant or not. You need to time the hip xrays safely in-between heats. I personally wouldn't send them in until I know for a fact that the bitch doesn't go into a early heat cycle to ensure that you did the most accurate xrays.


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you Star for posting this article!!! Very informative! I had my male's hips OFA tested in November. His pedigree consists of mostly good-excellent hips in 5 generations and only 3 or 4 fair gradings. No reported dysplagia. To my shock, his report came back mild dysplagia at 29 months! Maybe the key word here is "reported" dysplagia since owners have to give OFA consent to publish non-passing results? If all results were published, this may be more helpful when researching pedigrees? After all, the stud or bitch with good hips may have a sibling or two with dysplastic hips but who would know that other then the breeder/owner who chooses not to report a non-passing test for fear of how the published results would tarnish his name?
This article validates my concern that perhaps the positioning was bad. I am going to get a 2nd opinion using a PennHip certified vet and get the additional film to re-submit to OFA. He is a handsome boy and I have had people inquire about using him to stud in the past year but I rejected all offers until his testing is completed. One person was very persistent but after getting these results.......I am thankful I stuck to my guns! If he doesn't pass a 2nd evaluation.......no puppies by this boy.
Tess


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Good girl Tess If everything back there is good NEVER accept one bad result I would do excately the same thing ..


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I think that most vets in fact Do know what good hip positioning is. The thing is that mostly techs take the actual films. They need to be taught how to do it well, and the vet needs to Make them redo bad films. I am also a firm believer that one cannot take really good hip films without some type of sedation/anesthesia.
> When doing OFA films, we quote the owner for 2 films just in case one film doesnt turn out quite square. We also dont do OFA films with out sedation.


We also require light sedation so we can make sure to get the perfect shot.
I agree with bigpoodleperson, techs do the shots and need to learn how to get them perfect. 
Fortunately for my clinic we just got a new digital x-ray unit...we are like kids in a candy store with it. It is about one million times easier than our old analogue unit, holy cow! Flip was the demo dog for it when the guys were showing us how to use it. 

We can get some amazing shots with this thing. In fact, not saying the old units or films were bad, but if you can find a practice that does digital x-ray, I would suggest going for it. We can scale down to such precision views...and frankly, being able to email and burn images to disc is so convenient!

Can you tell I love our new toy?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

taxtell said:


> we also require light sedation so we can make sure to get the perfect shot.
> I agree with bigpoodleperson, techs do the shots and need to learn how to get them perfect.
> Fortunately for my clinic we just got a new digital x-ray unit...we are like kids in a candy store with it. It is about one million times easier than our old analogue unit, holy cow! Flip was the demo dog for it when the guys were showing us how to use it.
> 
> ...


oh ya!!!!


----------

